# Sources for balls?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Believe me, I was REALLY tempted to have all sorts of titles for this thread. But I behaved myself. Jeff O., you be good, now... LOL

The ball on the rope is specifically what I was wondering about. For focus/prey exercises. I have an Orbee ball on a rope (looks like a small globe of the earth) but it seems larger than other balls I've seen in videos (did I say that in a civilized way?...)

Take the Bernhard Flinks videos. He uses a smaller ball on a rope with bumps on it.

Any opinions on this delicate subject?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gappay is the kind with the little bumps on it. I have a small, because my hands are small and it's harder to conceal a medium, but medium is what most people have, because it can't be sucked down the windpipe like the small can.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 2 balls with bumps on them that I got from the Gappay store in Mechelen, but I'm not sure they are gappay because they dont look like the balls in the pictures.

I do really like my 2 balls though, they are the perfect size and are easy to handle.... with the loop handles that is.

Sorry, I dont have the time right now to try and sound more civilized  But I will try and find out what they are and post pics of them later.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.elitek9.com/Reward_Toys/index.htm

i have one of the elite working dog balls and it is nice and sounds like what you want.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Those are great leads. Thanks folks. Is either variety a soft ball? I like the Orbie ball since it's softer (clunk in the head soft). I suppose that means it's lifespan is short, though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

WalMart sells a rubber ball with bumps on it and a bell inside. We remove the bell with a pair of forceps, pull a piece of rope through the hole and make our own. less than a buck a piece. works great.

DFrost


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had my balls (orbie) for quite a while and have hit others in the head with them without hurting them, so I know what you mean. They are still in really good shape. Just don't let them be chewed on all day. Put them away until that special "play time" :-D


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

David,

What a GREAT idea. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The Gappay ball I have is pretty hard; I wouldn't want to hit my dog in the head with it, though it probably wouldn't _hurt_ the dog if I did.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

David, Just thinking about this. How do you keep the rope from pulling through?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like these: http://www.elitek9.com/Reward_Toys/index.htm

I don't like the Orbee balls, they are too soft and my dog gets chewy and squirely.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ted White said:


> David, Just thinking about this. How do you keep the rope from pulling through?



We tie a really big knot. The balls are fairly hard and last a good while. On occasion the rope will pull through, but it hasn't been a big problem.

DFrost


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Oh so the knot is exposed on the other side of the ball. One side rope, other side fat knot.

Cool, thanks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also tie the ends of the rope together and have the ball free slide on the rope. That's how I used to keep Thunder from popping the kong off of a kong on a rope.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I like these: http://www.elitek9.com/Reward_Toys/index.htm
> 
> I don't like the Orbee balls, they are too soft and my dog gets chewy and squirely.


where have i seen those before?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Oh so the knot is exposed on the other side of the ball. One side rope, other side fat knot.
> 
> Cool, thanks


No, the ball is hollow like a kong, the knot goes inside where the bell was. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes I have heard good things about Elite Floating Balls.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I found some types at a store. Made in China, so I passed. I'm not crazy about putting something in my dog's mouth that he will chew and chew and have constant acid (saliva) releasing who knows what. I'll spend a few more $ on non-Chinese materials.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I make my own. There's a Lacross field close to where I train so I find a lot of those Lacross Balls in the woods. I drill a hole and put a rope through it. The balls are slightly heavy and hard but not too hard.


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.leerburg.com/788.htm

Leerburg sells the Orbee ball on a string.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I have an Orbee ball. The Medium sized one seems a little big when you look at Bernhard's video. Maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a medium orbee. It's the only ball my dog can't tear a hole through. It gets very slippery, but apart from the string which can get a bit frizzled I have yet to break it. He also seems to like how it fills his mouth well. I bought it from a local pet store...you don't have to go through THAT place.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

So you like the medium size Orbee? I have a pup arriving in a week. Should I get a small Orbee do you think? Until he's bigger then swich to medium size?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Pups are fine with stuff about tennis-ball size. The goal for them really is to learn to like the ball/chase a ball rolling away from them more than anything. By the time their mouths are big enough to tug with a ball they will be teething, then after teething they will be big enough for a regular size ball anyway.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Cool, them I'm all set. I have a couple of balls that size. One medium Orbee on a rope and one loose ball toy with another small ball inside. That smaller ball inside has a bell, but there's just no way that bell is coming out. I could do it with serious work + pliers. If the ball gets too chewed I'll replace it before it's a risk.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David Frost said:


> WalMart sells a rubber ball with bumps on it and a bell inside. We remove the bell with a pair of forceps, pull a piece of rope through the hole and make our own. less than a buck a piece. works great.
> 
> DFrost


And I thought I was the only one who did this!!!! These do work great and have lasted for YEARS of daily use and through multiple dogs for me. IME, the rope has never pulled through (you tie the knot just large enough to fit though the big hole) and the dogs have never chewed pieces off. You can't beat the price!

Here's a few pics of one. I made this probably 4 years ago and it has been used by labs, Malinois and GSDs:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Cool, them I'm all set. I have a couple of balls that size. One medium Orbee on a rope and one loose ball toy with another small ball inside. That smaller ball inside has a bell, but there's just no way that bell is coming out. I could do it with serious work + pliers. If the ball gets too chewed I'll replace it before it's a risk.


Its worth it (for the noise factor) to remove the bell. I used needle-nosed pliers and just worked it slowly out. If a girl can do it....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"If a girl can do it...... "
That's just cold Konnie! :wink: 
Your gonna have some poor guy crying in his beer cause he can't get the widdy biddy bell outta the ball. :lol: :lol:
I raised my two daughters to use a hammer and nails, change their own oil, etc. I love watching their hubbys act as tool chasers for them. :lol: =D>


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Konnie,

The bell noise can be a bad thing?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's not the noise, it's the strong possibility of the dog getting it out and swallowing it. Same with toys that have squeekers in them.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Konnie,
> 
> The bell noise can be a bad thing?


I just find the bell noise annoying, that's all.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> And I thought I was the only one who did this!!!! These do work great and have lasted for YEARS of daily use and through multiple dogs for me. IME, the rope has never pulled through (you tie the knot just large enough to fit though the big hole) and the dogs have never chewed pieces off. You can't beat the price!
> 
> Here's a few pics of one. I made this probably 4 years ago and it has been used by labs, Malinois and GSDs:


Konnie, thank you. Those are exactly the ones I was referring to. We use them. They are cheap, easy to set up. We use forceps to remove the bell. Any drug cop has access to hundreds of forceps. We seem to find them with burnt ends, I don't know what that's all about. Remove the bell, pull the rope through, tie a knot and viola' you have an inexpensive pretty sturdy play thingy.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> We use forceps to remove the bell. Any drug cop has access to hundreds of forceps.


So what else do you help yourself to?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, when they are burnt on the end, something must be up. I also have a pretty good collection of postal scales, digital scales and a darn find display of pipes. ha ha. Always good for a display.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Well, when they are burnt on the end, something must be up. I also have a pretty good collection of postal scales, digital scales and a darn find display of pipes. ha ha. Always good for a display.
> 
> DFrost


Display, huh David?! 
Having those 60s flashbacks agin? \\/ :-D :wink:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

LOL!!! That's great


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Anyone have an issue with the mint-impregnated Orbee Balls? These seem like great items and am considering getting a couple more. But wondering if dogs hate mint by chance...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

If I knew about them I woulda used em for Yasko, the lil poop eating so and so....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When working with detector dogs, I dont use scented balls of any type.

DFrost


----------

